# Abschied vom Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2018)

Liebe Anglerboardmitglieder und Leser,

Franz und ich werden zum 31.01.2018 unsere Arbeit für die Fa. MLIT / Anglerboard.de einstellen. 

Ansprechpartner für alle Belange rund um Anglerboard.de ist ab sofort die Fa. MLIT.

*Zum Abschied möchten wir uns für eine spannende und schöne Zeit mit tollen Menschen  bedanken!*

*DANKE AN:*
Das engagierte Moderatoren- und Redaktionsteam, das uns über viele Jahre tatkräftig unterstützt hat.

*DANKE AN:*
Alle Angler, die unserer Arbeit hier durch ihre Beiträge Sinn und Leben eingehaucht haben.  


Thomas und Franz


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Abschied vom Anglerboard*

zum kommentieren:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335802


----------

